# Friday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

A little rain and some strong winds hampered the fishing a bit. Wind against the tide did not allow a full spread of rods out yet we still got some great fish. Just like in the old days... well last year that is. Today I used some new bait and it worked out great. False albacore was on the menu today.. and the cats loved it. 









































Capt Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:fishing:nice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------

